# BMW Team RMG wins the Team Championship , Martin is ‘Rookie of the Year’.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

In the first race since Marco Wittmann (DE) was crowned DTM Drivers' champion, BMW Team RMG sealed the Team title in Zandvoort (NL). Team principal Stefan Reinhold's (DE) outfit ended the penultimate race of the season with Wittmann in second place - his fifth podium of the year - and sixth place for Maxime Martin (BE, SAMSUNG BMW M4 DTM). With 193 points to its name, BMW Team RMG now goes into the season finale in Hockenheim (DE) with an unassailable lead. Martin is also assured of the "Rookie of the Year" title, making him the successor to team-mate and new DTM champion Wittmann.

At the end of a turbulent 43-lap race at the "Circuit Park Zandvoort", with four safety car periods, Wittmann brought the Ice-Watch BMW M4 DTM home 7.4 seconds behind winner Mattias Ekström (SE, Audi). Third place went to Martin Tomczyk (DE) in the BMW M Performance Parts M4 DTM. The BMW Team Schnitzer driver stepped onto the podium for the first time since the race at the Nürburgring in 2012.

The remaining BMW drivers missed out on the points. Bruno Spengler (CA) crossed the finish line eighth in the BMW Bank M4 DTM, but was handed a penalty for a collision shortly before the end of the race and has thus been classified in 17th place. Joey Hand (US) made a good start in the Crowne Plaza Hotels BMW M4 DTM, but was unable to hang on to a top-ten position. The American had to settle for 11th. BMW Team MTEK drivers Timo Glock (DE, DEUTSCHE POST BMW M4 DTM) and António Félix da Costa (PT, Red Bull BMW M4 DTM) came home 13th and 14th. Glock was unfortunate when his car remained stationary at the start of the installation lap and had to start the race from the very back of the grid.

The race was over after just 18 laps for last year's winner Augusto Farfus (BR). His Castrol EDGE BMW M4 DTM was hit from behind by a rival and spun off into the barriers. Farfus was unhurt, but had to leave his car in the gravel bed.

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director):*
"That was an extremely eventful race. The many safety car periods made it difficult to keep track of what was going on at times. We were constantly having to change our strategy, and the last few laps came down to a sprint. We are obviously happy to have two drivers on the podium. Marco Wittmann and Martin Tomczyk produced great performances and kept cool heads at all times. I am particularly pleased for Martin. He earned his reward for all his hard work today. At the same time, he confirmed the continuous improvement in his performances in recent races, and ended his long wait for a podium. Maxime Martin also had a great race and has already earned the title of 'Rookie of the Year'. We are also delighted for BMW Team RMG, who won the Team competition today with one race to go. Congratulations to Mattias Ekström and Audi on their win."

*Marco Wittmann (car number 23, BMW Team RMG, 2nd):*

"It was a crazy race with a lot of safety car periods. I got off to a great start and pulled ahead of Mike Rockenfeller. However, my option tyres degraded very quickly after that, and I was unable to maintain my pace. I then made a mistake braking into turn one, so Rocky was able to pass me again. After that my team did an awesome job and brought me into the pits early for the tyre change. That was absolutely the right decision. You obviously also need a bit of luck when there are that many safety car periods. We had that. I am proud that we are now also Team champions after winning the Drivers' Championship. That is the reward for the great job we've done this season. Congratulations to my team-mate Maxime Martin on the 'Rookie of the Year' title. I am happy with second place in today's race. That is a great day. The Manufacturers' title is still up for grabs at the finale in Hockenheim. I am very motivated and want to end the year with a good result."

*Maxime Martin (car number 24, BMW Team RMG, 6th):*

"That is a magnificent day for me and my team. The weekend did not exactly get off to a great start for us. We had a minor technical problem in qualifying. In contrast, we had a bit of luck on our side in today's race. However, you need that in motor racing. We scored important points and have been crowned Team champions with a race to spare. I am delighted for the guys at BMW Team RMG. After the two difficult years the team had behind it, I am very happy that they have finally been rewarded for their efforts. My team-mate Marco Wittmann is DTM champion. I won the 'Rookie of the Year' title today. I am proud to be recognised as the best newcomer in this fiercely-contested series. All that is missing now is the Manufacturers' title for BMW. We want to seal that in Hockenheim."

*Team Championship.*
1. BMW Team RMG (193 points), 2. Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline (109), 3. Audi Sport Team Abt (104), 4. Original-Teile Mercedes AMG (93), 5. Audi Sport Team Phoenix (89), 6. BMW Team Schnitzer (85), 7. gooix Mercedes AMG (46), 8. BMW Team RBM (46), 9. EURONICS / FREE MAN'S WORLD Mercedes AMG (43) , 10. Audi Sport Team Rosberg (38), 11. BMW Team MTEK (37), 12. Petronas Mercedes AMG (26).

_*Check out the more reactions to the DTM at Zandvoort here!*_


----------

